# my PCI Expres x16 slot broke



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

I accidently broke the tip end of my PCI Express x16 slot while pulling out my gfx card, I chipped it a little. Does it still work? I can't test it right now because I am have PSU issues.


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Are you talking about the retaining pins that hold the card in place? Do you see exposed gold pins?

The only way you "broke" your PCI-E slot is if you can either see a crack in the plastic housing or pulled the solder pins from the MB.

If your just talking about the two plastic pins being broken then your slot is fine as long as the gold connects on your card seat properly while secured by a screw.


----------



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm talking about like you know how the PCI-E 16 slot is like this:










I broke the black end of the PCI-E Slot, the one all the way in the end (the one that supports the vid card but is not gold, just green I think)


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

hope this helps...

Solman


----------



## SteveZ (Jan 16, 2009)

I am very new to posting questions and/or using threads. Hopefully I am doing this right. The retaining clip snapped off the edge of my PCI-E slot while removing a video card. Did anyone ever figure out a solution to this problem? I now have the same exact problem as Zilchary. I have been staring at my PCI-E slot for hours waiting for an idea to pop in my head. Nothing happening there. Can anyone help? Thanks...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the retaining clip doesnt matter. as long as the card and mobo are both securely fastened to the case, it will be unable to come out of the slot without assistance.


----------

